# Help me with Netgear Router WGR614 v6



## Eugene Soul Aker (Dec 23, 2006)

I can get to net with DSL Modem 
but not from modem to Netgear Router to computer.
Tried http://192.168.0.1
But I couldn't get there (Time ran out - message)

Need advice
Euge


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome

is this a new router? if not then we can assume it worked before?

gonna probably need some info on the computer. is it a laptop or desktop and do any of the computers get a signal?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

The default address for your router is 192.168.1.1 not 192.168.0.1.
You can check out the details for your router here --> http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wgr614v6_ref_man_20Apr05.pdf

Joe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

To find the base address of any router that's you're connected to, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG. The Default Gateway is the address of the router's configuration pages.


----------



## Eugene Soul Aker (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

I tried that one too and could not get on that way either.


----------



## Eugene Soul Aker (Dec 23, 2006)

wacor said:


> Welcome
> 
> is this a new router? if not then we can assume it worked before?
> 
> gonna probably need some info on the computer. is it a laptop or desktop and do any of the computers get a signal?


The problem is: I can log onto the internet through my modem, but when I connect the modem to the router, to the computer, I cannot get on the internet.

I am running windows xp home edition

The computer is Dell Desktop - Something 300 I think.

This has all worked before.

The Router is Netgear WGR614 v6.

From my modem, I have tried logging onto 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.2.2 all to no avail.

Naturally, my 90 days is up with Netgear and I do not want to spend money talking to them for something that I should be able to fix myself!

Thanks for your help,

Eu


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Read page 3-3, http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wgr614v6_ref_man_20Apr05.pdf

To log into your router after you have configured your router, do the following:

Type *http://www.routerlogin.net* in the address field of Internet Explorer or Netscape Navigator.


----------



## Eugene Soul Aker (Dec 23, 2006)

VirtualMe,

I have gone through the CD Wizzard yet again. Perhaps it has not directed me how to configure the router.

I tried going to Start>Run>IPCONFIG,
The Black window flashes but does not stay on.

So, How the heck do I configure the Router..Apparently, I cannot log into routerlogin.net
until I do configure the router.

Thanks for your assisstance,

EUGE


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Start>Run>type> *CMD*>OK>type>*IPCONFIG*

Also you don't use the CD Wizzard again. You open Internet Explorer type in *http://www.routerlogin.net* in the address field of Internet Explorer or Netscape or Firefox , whichever one is the browser you use.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Is this a router that someone gave you or a new router?

You may have to reset it back to factory defaults and start over.

There is a hole on the back that you push a small ball point pen in and hold for about 10 to 15 sec.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Eugene Soul Aker said:


> The problem is: I can log onto the internet through my modem, but when I connect the modem to the router, to the computer, I cannot get on the internet.
> 
> Eu


When you change the connection on the modem from the router, are you turning off power to the modem? You *MUST* power cycle the modem when changing the MAC address of the attached device.


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Eugene Soul Aker said:


> Thanks Joe,
> 
> I tried that one too and could not get on that way either.


Then take JohnWills advice and go to start> run> type cmd> in the dos window type ipconfig /all. The value in default gateway is the address of your router.

Joe


----------



## bnathan91 (Jan 1, 2008)

when i go to the site you recommended it asks for a username and password. i tried admin and 1234 but it did not work. what are the factory settings? if it has been changed i do not remember, how can i set it back to factory?

i tried the ball point pen in the black hole trick but my router does not have one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Really. Here's a page from the router's user manual.


----------

